# Labradoodles... why?



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

People... what are the sort of answers you get when you ask them why they got a labradoodle instead of a poodle?


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

I've never asked anyone this, but I can tell you from my own experience why i was considering a labradoodle. I like the shaggy oaf look of them. I had a bad stereotype of a poodle in my head (sissy show clips, yappy barking, didn't realize standards were as big as they are-thought could only get small size dog). My husband has allergies and when I heard about them being "hypoallergenic" I thought I would look in to it. OF course I didn't buy a labradoodle. For one thing, there is no consistency in the breed so who knows what type of coat you will get. Secondly, the cost of a mixed breed "mutt" was almost as much as a CKC registered Poodle.... how does that work? Thirdly, I did extensive research in to what a Poodle really is and learned the stereotypes are wrong. :amen:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't know BUT I do know that there are at least 3 Doodle Dogs at Carolina Poodle Rescue. So, pass the word on to those that want to spend 2 grand on a mix that they can get some for under 350 at the Rescue. One looks just like a Lab but with longer whiskers on the fac & the other looks like a typical curly coated Doodle, 3rd just came in with a Poodle so I have not seen a picture of this one. Anyway, pass the word on since all the Rescues need a home No Matter the Pure or Mix it is.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I've asked a woman that once. She imported labradoodles from Australia... she started with "Labradoodles are _hypoallergenic_ and they are _non-shedding_"

and then continues....
True labradoodles are calm... what you see in this country are not TRUE labradoodles. 

So my boyfriend asked... "if you breed a labrador and a poodle that's a labradoodle correct?"

Her response: "No, those are mutts... a labradoodles takes several
generations of careful breeding to get a non-shedding dog"

Then I asked her why didn't you just get a poodle... where to she responded "because labradoodles make great service dogs." 

I didn't even bother to continue the conversation after that.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It might be people who want a hardier dog than they think the poodle is, especially if they have active kids.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Indiana said:


> It might be people who want a hardier dog than they think the poodle is


That's why I would have been interested in one if I hadn't already known that you can't predict anything about a mix. I was torn between German Shepherd and Standard Poodle. I decided I'd be more likely to get a dog that was too energetic for my lifestyle with a GSD and went with a Standard instead.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

A girl at work has 2 labradoodles. I asked her why she didn't get poodles and I got a blank look at first, but then she mumbled something about wanting a non-shedding dog and really like labs. 

I let it go at that.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Rescue Doodles at Poodle Rescue of Houston*

I just got this message from Poodle Resuce of Houston today:

Poodle Rescue just rescued 20 doodles from East Texas yesterday. They will be up for adoption when they are vetted and groomed by our professional staff and vet. 

Just in case anyone wants a Doodle or knows of anyone in the Houston, Texas or surrounding areas that wants one.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think people get doodles for many reasons:

1. They don't like the way poodles look (and don't realize you can clip them however you want).

2. They hear bad things about the poodle personality without ever having met a poodle AND they hear great things about the Lab's personality. 

3. They believe the lies told by doodle breeders (ALL doodles are hypoallergenic, non-shedding, friendly, calm, intelligent and have the "hybrid vigor" of a crossbreed). Obviously some doodles are all of these things, but many are only some of these things and some are none of these things. 

4. They want something different/unique/trendy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had this conversation with a Labrador owner - what she really wanted was a non-shedding labrador. I pointed out that the more like a labrador a doodle is, the more likely it is to shed, and that a poodle cut colse is very like a curly coated retriever.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

I think some doodles are absolutely gorgeous and adorable. It is so unpredictable if a mixed puppy will be that cute all grown up. I think it can be unpredictable in some purebred dogs too like Chihuahuas, Yorkies, and Pomeranians. There are just too many people who shouldn't be breeding these dogs because they don't breed them to standard so there is a huge range of what they look like as adults.

If I wanted a mixed breed dog I wouldn't breed or buy mixed breed dogs. I would just look for one that I already liked the looks of and get it at a rescue or shelter. I get my purebred dogs at rescues and shelters too. I have 3 beautiful purebred rescue/shelter dogs right now, and I used to have the most beautiful Lab/Chow mix that looked like a baby Newfoundland. I just don't understand purposely breeding mixed breed dogs. I don't understand charging ridiculous prices for purposely bred mixed breeds or poorly bred purebreeds. 


I don't even bother asking people why they get purposely bred mixed breeds from breeders or why they wanted a doodle or other trendy mixed breed. Their answers will likely be lame. I think people sometimes want to pay huge prices for a dog so they can say it's extra special and unique. Each dog is special and unique regardless of their breed(s).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

qtpoodle said:


> If I wanted a mixed breed dog I wouldn't breed or buy mixed breed dogs. I would just look for one that I already liked the looks of and get it at a rescue or shelter.


Me too! But these days (around here at least) it's $300 to adopt a dog from the SPCA and on kijiji people are asking $450 for any old crossbreed. I'm not kidding, any run-of-the-mill mix is going for 100's of dollars now. I wonder if that's the success of the spay/neuter promo?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sure I'll own a doodle in the future. Now, don't jump all over me for this, let me explain; I would like to rescue one. I don't promote or support BYBs or the greed that they're after, but I will help the lives that they've created without any other thought than the money it's made them.

I think doodles look really cute in schnauzer clips.

My favorite is finding mix breeds up for stud. I found a 'Imo-Inu' up for stud on Utah's local classifieds. I emailed the owner giving her an earfull. We went back and forth and she threatened to 'report' me, claiming that an American Eskimo x Shiba Inu mix is a breed, and was charging $150 for his stud fee.

I just tried finding the add, and it looks as though she's removed it. HA!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Doodles at Poodle Rescue of Houston*

Here is a link to U-Tube so you can see the doodles that came in.

Doodles at Poodle Rescue of Houston 1/19/12 - YouTube

You will probably have to copy & paste.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Indiana said:


> Me too! But these days (around here at least) it's $300 to adopt a dog from the SPCA and on kijiji people are asking $450 for any old crossbreed. I'm not kidding, any run-of-the-mill mix is going for 100's of dollars now. I wonder if that's the success of the spay/neuter promo?


Wow those are expensive prices. However, I adopted my pure chihuahua for about $80 from a So Cal shelter. I got my pure yorkie from a local rescue for $100. I got my pure mini poodle from a different rescue for $100. They were all young and sweet dogs of around 1.5-2 years old when I got them. The fees are also tax deductible even for the expensive rescues and shelters so even if the fee is $300-$500 it's not bad because it's tax deductible. Also, I looked into getting female chi spayed that I was going to adopt for $50 (Craigslist), and it was going to cost me nearly $200 including the rabies shots that the vet wanted. I figure it's a good deal even if I paid $350 at a shelter or rescue with spay/neuter, vaccines, microchip, leash, collar, and the dog. 

The shelter I got my chihuahua from was so happy that I was adopting that they also gave her a nice bed, toys, blankets, food, and treats.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Someone commented on my poodle with approval and then said, "I want to get a goldendoodle!" I asked why a goldendoodle instead of just a poodle they replied, "I like Goldens." 

[??]


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't ask them. Unless they adopted a doodle from a shelter or rescue, I would simply assume they got sold a bill of goods.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

For me personally, the Poodle has all the traits I'd be hoping to pass on to the Lab/Golden/Maltese/whatever so I might as well just stick with the Poodle! LOL When people talk about how wonderful the doodle breeds are they're always listing the POODLE traits (non-shedding, very intelligent, etc). I don't get it, but I'm sure they are wonderful members of those families and they can be really cute!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> I've never asked anyone this, but I can tell you from my own experience why i was considering a labradoodle. I like the shaggy oaf look of them. I had a bad stereotype of a poodle in my head (sissy show clips, yappy barking, didn't realize standards were as big as they are-thought could only get small size dog). My husband has allergies and when I heard about them being "hypoallergenic" I thought I would look in to it. OF course I didn't buy a labradoodle. For one thing, there is no consistency in the breed so who knows what type of coat you will get. Secondly, the cost of a mixed breed "mutt" was almost as much as a CKC registered Poodle.... how does that work? Thirdly, I did extensive research in to what a Poodle really is and learned the stereotypes are wrong. :amen:


With the exception of allergy issues, this is essentially why we considered a labradoodle.



WestCoastSpoo said:


> For me personally, the Poodle has all the traits I'd be hoping to pass on to the Lab/Golden/Maltese/whatever so I might as well just stick with the Poodle! LOL When people talk about how wonderful the doodle breeds are they're always listing the POODLE traits (non-shedding, very intelligent, etc). I don't get it, but I'm sure they are wonderful members of those families and they can be really cute!


This is why we now have a spoo.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

"we wanted a lab/cocker/golden that didnt shed"
then obviously they dont actually WANT that dog. 

its like saying "we wanted persian cat without the squishy face and long hair, so we got a persian crossed with a siamese" - basically anything could happen!!! two completely different animals, meaning that it is neither siamese nor persian, so you didnt get what you wanted in the end!!!!!!!!!

i might actually use that analogy i made up when i find a poodle x owner...

I looked a lab poodles VERY briefly until I realised how expensive they were, and about their hair not being fo'sho' non shedding, as well as I read more into designer dogs, and found this AMAZING forum!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha, good one Leooonie  The thing I like about doodles is how huge and strong they are; and I think a schnauzer clip on them would be so CUTE! However, I love my two poodles and my next dog will be a show dog, so I can't see ever rescuing a doodle. But you never know what life has in store!


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

I actually wanted a mini or toy poodle, but the rescue only had Louis (a Poodle-Pomeranian Mix, who honestly looks like has has no Pom in him except for his tail). Honestly, I really think that people stereotype the Poodle and have NO idea that it's a water retriever like the Labrador and Golden Retriever. If you've seen Dogs 101 on Animal Planet, they actually do a really good job of dispelling the myth that the Poodle is a frou-frou/girly-girly dog  I've actually had a lot of people stop and ask if Louis is a Mini-Goldendodole (what the hell is that?!)...it's kind of ridiculous, but the stereotypes have really hurt Poodles in the court of public opinion (at least, I think so).


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

Breaks my heart to see all the xxxdoodles on pet finder.I think that a lot of their former owners were looking for a non shedding lab, and weren't ready for a 70-100 pound dog who could and would jump over a couch or onto the kitchen table from a standstill if no one explained to him that he shouldn't. Labs are not as apt to do naughty things at such a high level off the ground as poodles are capable of,[My last spoo was kept in an 5' xpen in the kitchen while I was at work. I kept finding her out when I go home. one AM when i put her in her pen she just looked at me and jumped- from a standstill-out of the pen and onto the kitchen table. I said OK, and just kept her in the kitchen where she was fine- should have put her in a crate i thought later, but she was all grown up and was fine] anyway when people who expect laid back except for water and balls meet 
active,smart, bossy big and needs to go to a groomer it doesn't always work out


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

That's definitely true, my little guy is particularly skilled at jumping over a 1 foot gate at doggy daycare lol but I wouldn't trade him for the world


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

My new mini poodle is very athletic and can really jump. I think she's like a miniature horse because she is so graceful as she trots and jumps. I used to have a Husky, and they are really high energy, athletic, and they can also jump very high. However, it seems like my Husky didn't play with us so much as she ran around and liked to chase and be chased. My mini poodle is extremely interested in everything we do, and I think she'll be great to train to do things like tricks and agility. Don't get me wrong, my Husky was probably one of the smartest dogs I've ever been around because she could figure anything out to get what she wanted, and she would do tricks that she saw our other dogs being taught even before we tried to teach her. However, my mini poodle seems to be more of what I think of when I'm thinking of an athletic, intelligent, and playful dog. It's not their stereotype, but it should be.


----------



## Jkline65 (Feb 23, 2011)

*the oodle craze...*

I think it all boils down to people not doing any research. Same reason they buy puppies at Petland...they don't any better. I tell people all these so called "designer" dogs either start "po"o or end with "oodle" so why not just get the breed they all wanna mix it with and get a poodle. yorki- poo, labradoodle, schi poo, schnoodle etc...its ridiculous. Plus you have to wonder about the ethics of the breeders cashing in on this craze. They obviously don't have the betterment of the breed in mind, if they did they wouldn't be creating mutts on purpose. Poodles need a better agent, PR person. Most people hear poodle and think they are something that they are not. Everyone thinks they all look like the prissy dogs they see on Animal Planet in the dog shows. People are always surprised Maggie is a poodle because she does not look like the poodles in the dog shows as if they just come that way naturally. OK there's my 2 cents..:amen:


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Jkline65 said:


> Poodles need a better agent, PR person.


I agree with your post and the statement above in particular. We poodles owners can be positive representatives for the breed just by having well-behaved, well-groomed dogs. I think many members here do exactly that, and also advocate for the breed when the opportunity presents itself. 

If somebody already owned a doodle, I would never make them feel bad about it. However, I would try to talk someone out of buying one if they were considering doing so. Like ROHAN said, there are so many available on petfinder.com that it's heartbreaking. Adopting a doodle is *such* a better choice than supporting get-rich-quick 'breeders.'


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My husband and I had our Grandson outside playing and one of my husband's friends stopped by. I was playing with Carley and the baby but could hear the two men talking... the friends said, " wow, that dog is beautiful. I love the way it moves, what kind of dog is that?" My husband said, " it's a poodle doodle ." He got a ear full later...


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

People always stop me and say "Oh! What a beautiful dog! I can tell he has some poodle in him [I'm thinking, "well aren't YOU smart" lol] but what is he mixed with?" When I say he's a standard poodle someone actually asked me "what kind of dog is a "standard" I've never seen one". Or if they get that's he's 100% poodle they'll say "but he's so well behaved!" It's HORRIBLE! The only people that #1 know what he is and #2 expect him to be perfectly behaved and smarter than anything are people who have or had poodles. If that's the case then I just get "what a beautiful poodle...they're the best dogs on earth!"  Poodle owners are just as smart as their awesome dogs I guess! LOL


----------

